# gentoo und passwort

## zor

hi leute!

habe mir gentoo gesaugt und den installer probiert. die vom installer erstellte datei ist aber read-only und sudo funzt nicht. wenn mir wer verrät was das root-passwort bei gentoo ist dann könnte ich die datei editieren!

beste grüsse zor

----------

## Louisdor

Auszug aus dem Gentoo Linux x86 Handbuch 2. Auswählen des richtigen Installationsmediums:Optional: Benutzeraccounts

Wenn Sie planen, anderen Menschen Zugriff auf Ihre Installation zu geben oder mit irssi ohne root-Rechte chatten möchten (aus Sicherheitsgründen), müssen Sie die notwendigen Benutzeraccounts anlegen und das root-Passwort ändern.

Um das root-Passwort zu ändern benutzen Sie das passwd Programm:

Befehlsauflistung 9: Wechseln des root-Passworts

```
# passwd

New password: (Enter your new password)

Re-enter password: (Re-enter your password)
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## zor

auszug aus meinem terminal:

passwd

changing password for gentoo

(current) UNIX password:

..das kenne ich aber nicht. ich bin automatisch als user gentoo eingeloggt worden..

gruss zor

----------

## zor

mit:

sudo passwd

gings..

edit:

..aber sudo nautilus ging nicht. interessant!

edit

gruss zor

----------

## zor

so, habe da noch ein paar fragen:

1) warum hat man bei 2005.1-r1 immer die ganzen sudo einzugeben? im installationshandbuch steht davon nichts..

2) das chrooten klappt bei mir nicht. es kommt die meldung: illegal instruction! was mache ich da falsch?

3) warum kommt die gui immer wieder? selbst mit strg-alt-backspace lässt sich die nicht killen..

gruss zor

----------

## deejay

sudo bei der Installation brauchst du eigentlich nicht.

Im Handbuch ist die Installation aber eigentlich sehr gut erklärt.

Wenn man sich da Schritt für Schritt durchhangelt, dann sollte das mit deinem 

Gentoo auch klappen...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## zor

@deejay

nett gemeint, aber wenn ich in ein terminal unter der gui, welche sich da automatisch startet eintippe:

mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda3 und dann als meldung kommt:

bash: mkfs.reiserfs: command not found

und

sudo mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda3

dann erst die formatierung durchführt, dann meine ich, dass sudo da zwingend ist..

..und das ist bei vielen befehlen so

----------

## 76062563

Es gibt weder eine gui noch einen Installer bei gentoo...

----------

## zor

ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/

die 2005.1-r1 habe ich ja von den offiziellen mirrors! da ist aber eine gui etc.

gruss zor

----------

## deejay

GUI bei der Installation??

Was hast du denn für ne CD? Das wäre mir neu...

----------

## schachti

 *zor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nett gemeint, aber wenn ich in ein terminal unter der gui, welche sich da automatisch startet eintippe:
> 
> 

 

Dann bist Du garantiert nicht unter der Installationsumgebung. Hört sich eher so an, als ob Du in einem laufenden System unter X eine Shell öffnest?

 *zor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda3 und dann als meldung kommt:
> 
> bash: mkfs.reiserfs: command not found
> ...

 

Wenn meine Annahme oben zutrifft, ist das ja klar. Dann bist Du sicher nicht als root, sondern als normaler User eingeloggt. Kein Wunder, daß Du die Befehle /sbin/ dann nicht ausführen kannst.

----------

## zor

@deejay

also die cd ist vom link oben - alle offiziellen server bieten die 2005.1-r1 an, daher dachte ich mir, dass das die aktuellste ist..

@schachti

wird wohl so sein. startet die 2005.1 in ein terminal?

gruss zor

----------

## deejay

Hast du dir eine Universal CD heruntergeladen oder eine Minimal CD?

Diese CDs sollten eigentlich keine GUI haben und "nur" eine Konsole

starten. Von da aus installiertst du dann dein Gentoo.

----------

## obrut<-

mit dem installer konnte ich mein amd64-system auch nicht installieren. 

dass die gui immer wieder kommt, dürfte daran liegen, dass gdm gestartet ist und den x-server bei abschießen per strg+alt+backspace neu startet.

an sich solltest du aber zugriff auf die normalen konsole haben. nimm doch einfach die.

----------

## SinoTech

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> mit dem installer konnte ich mein amd64-system auch nicht installieren. [...] 

 

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es hier um den "graphischen Installer" geht.

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> dass die gui immer wieder kommt, dürfte daran liegen, dass gdm gestartet ist und den x-server bei abschießen per strg+alt+backspace neu startet.
> ...

 

Glaube nicht das beim graphischen Installer gdm oder ähnliches installiert ist. Basiert der nicht auf ncurses?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## deejay

Keine Ahnung .... aber ne 2005.1 CD hat das doch bestimmt nicht, oder??

Weder nen ncurses installer noch einen über X...

Er hat bestimmt ne verkehrte CD, die vielleicht nicht zum installieren gedacht ist, mag ja auch sein...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## obrut<-

grübel grübel...

ncurses? könnte sein, dass das auch dabei war. bei mir lief allerdings gnome und der installer lag als link oder so auf dem desktop. nach dem booten kam gdm mit automatischem login nach 10 sekunden oder so.

gut möglich, dass das nicht die offizielle final-version der install-cd war, sondern ein rc oder so. bin da aber echt nicht mehr sicher. fakt ist aber, dass auf der cd ein gtk-basierender installer bei war. eigentlich ganz nett, nur funzte er bei leider nicht so wie er sollte. er brach immer wieder an unterschiedlichen stellen ab.

----------

## theche

gibt dir sudo su - ne rootshell?

----------

## deejay

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> grübel grübel...
> 
> ncurses? könnte sein, dass das auch dabei war. bei mir lief allerdings gnome und der installer lag als link oder so auf dem desktop. nach dem booten kam gdm mit automatischem login nach 10 sekunden oder so.
> 
> gut möglich, dass das nicht die offizielle final-version der install-cd war, sondern ein rc oder so. bin da aber echt nicht mehr sicher. fakt ist aber, dass auf der cd ein gtk-basierender installer bei war. eigentlich ganz nett, nur funzte er bei leider nicht so wie er sollte. er brach immer wieder an unterschiedlichen stellen ab.

 

Hmmm, komisch. Also ich kenne das nicht so. Nur Konsole und HowTo, und los gings mit der Installation  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Hmmm, komisch. Also ich kenne das nicht so. Nur Konsole und HowTo, und los gings mit der Installation 

 

Also irgendwo gibt es auch einen grafischen Installer, nur ...

1. Weiß ich nicht mehr wo  :Wink: 

2. War der noch beta

Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus das er nicht auf den offiziellen Mirrors zu haben ist .. evtl. mal etwas die Suchfunktion vom Forum bemühen. Da gibt es bestimmt einige Threads drüber.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Hier ein Thread zum Graphischen Installer: Wie starte ich GLILast edited by SinoTech on Wed Feb 15, 2006 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Genone

Es gibt eine CD mit und eine (bzw. zwei) ohne Installer, ich denke mal das "experimental" sagt genug aus.

ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/experimental/x86/livecd/x86/livecd-x86-installer-2005.1-r1.iso

ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/installcd/install-x86-universal-2005.1-r1.iso

----------

## Deever

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *zor wrote:*   
> 
> mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda3 und dann als meldung kommt:
> 
> bash: mkfs.reiserfs: command not found
> ...

 Doch, dies kann[tm] er sehr wohl. Er muß dazu lediglich die Kommandos mit vollem Pfad aufrufen oder aber der einfacheren Bedienung halber /sbin in die Pfadvariable aufnehmen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## schachti

ok, er kann sie starten - aber die meisten werden wohl mit einem "not root" o.ä. abbrechen.

----------

## musv

Hmm, ich kann mich durchaus noch lebhaft daran erinnern, wo wir mal die Diskussion über den Sinn und den Unsinn eines grafischen Installers unter Gentoo hatten. Als ich mir hier so die ersten Beiträge von Zor durchgelesen hab, wußte ich schon, warum ich damals vehement gegen diesen grafischen Install-Scheiß gewettert hab. Dumme Fragen kommen ja (auch von mir) ab und zu mal vor im Forum. Aber genau dieser Installer läßt den Eindruck erwecken, daß man die Doku überhaupt nicht mehr zu lesen braucht. Als Folge tauchen dann Probleme auf, die ohne grafischen Installer nie welche waren.

----------

## Qubit

 *zor wrote:*   

> so, habe da noch ein paar fragen:
> 
> 2) das chrooten klappt bei mir nicht. es kommt die meldung: illegal instruction! was mache ich da falsch?
> 
> gruss zor

 

Hi,

kann es sein, das Deine chroot-root-umgebung nicht zu Deiner Architektur passt?

daher das ->  'illegal instruction'.

Gruß Qubit.

----------

